# Cost crusher run gravel?  Hauler near Commerce/Carnesville?



## DYI hunting (Jun 9, 2008)

I need a load or two of crusher run gravel near Carnesville.  It has been 10 years since I ordered any.  Anybody know how much it is averaging now?  I know it varies depending on how far they have to haul it.

Also anybody know of a good hauler near Banks Crossing or south of Carnesville?


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know anyone in your area but we just paid about $350/load for 57s.  We pay by weight so I bet crusher run will be around the same price, maybe a little more since fuel has jumped alot in the last 2 months.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2008)

If  you know any chicken farmers in the area check with them. They are always having to gravel roads, loading areas, etc.


----------



## scullshoalk (Jun 9, 2008)

TRIPLE H. TRANSPORT INC. 706-652-2095 MAYSVILLE
 A family business with professional service. I use them and have always been pleased.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 9, 2008)

Tripple H is a ways away, but they said they would haul it would just cost a little more.  

$350 a load?  I can't believe how much prices have increased.  Last load I got about 5 years ago was $180 for crusher run.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 9, 2008)

DYI,  it will depend on your load size too.  Looking back, the truck my guy uses is basically a fertilizer truck and I think it hauls more because we paid a little less with a dump truck.  

Of course just a few years ago I was paying $40 for a load of dirt... try finding that now!


----------



## mschw04 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got a couple dump trucks of crusher run in January and it cost $544 delivered for 2 loads (~18 ton in each load).


----------



## scottfrmga (Jun 25, 2008)

T Rock Enterprises LLC

Rr 1
Eastanollee, GA 30538

    * (706) 779-2776

They have always done me right, best price around.
they have spreader truck


----------

